# Reynolds Attack Wheelset?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I am looking for a new road wheelset and it would be a bonus if I could use it for cross.
Has anyone used the Reynolds Attack wheelset for cross? comments?
http://www.reynoldscycling.com/products_wheels_attack.html
I would want to use Tufo Tubular clincher tires on these.
My weight - 175 lbs

KMan
www.MLKimages.com





http://www.reynoldscycling.com/products_wheels_attack.html


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I like when a 'deal on a wheelset' is $1200*

I could round up 4 sets of good cx wheels for that much cake. Go to excel sports and order 2 sets of Swiss Threat Wheels you could buy 2 sets for the price of those attacks and my guess is
they are most likely lighter
they are standard build so they are easier to retrue
you won't cry if you destroy a rim
oh and you'll have a set in the pits


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Repartocourse has a hot deal link on the front page of this website for the Attack wheels right not. $1095 if I am not mistaken. Never hurts to plug the advertisers here to get em coming back. 

As for the wheels, I doubt Reynolds makes a bad product.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*excel swiss threats*

DT 240 hubs 32 spoke 3x DT spokes and DT RR1.1 rims
1419 grams $628 bucks

Swiss Comps (340 hubs and heavier spokes)
1610 grams and $530 bucks

if you destroy the rim in a race, anyone can rebuild it and the rim will cost $50-70

but I'm sure the Reynolds is quite nice. I just prefer more bang for my $$$

Reynolds Attack 1500 grams $1100 roughly


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here's ths skinny though...*

I have been looking for a new set of road wheels - Possibly the Neuvations, Reynolds Attack - clinchers. These wheels can be had on ebay for around $800.
The bonus for me would be if I could use the wheelset for both road and cross so I don't mind the extra expense. I already have a cross wheelset (Velocity Fusion rims, XE14 spokes, Speedcific hubs) that I would used for everyday use, but was thinking the Attack would be a nice race wheelset that I could use with Tufo Tubular clinchers.

I did contact Reynolds and they told me I would have no problems using the Attach wheelset for cyclocross.

KMan
www.MLKimages.com




atpjunkie said:


> I could round up 4 sets of good cx wheels for that much cake. Go to excel sports and order 2 sets of Swiss Threat Wheels you could buy 2 sets for the price of those attacks and my guess is
> they are most likely lighter
> they are standard build so they are easier to retrue
> you won't cry if you destroy a rim
> oh and you'll have a set in the pits


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well by all means*

I'd save them for 'nice courses' though. the main issue being if you wack them on a rock or crash, it's gonna be pricey to replace.

but if we go ebay, you could get a couple swank sets of tub wheelsets for $800 (for me I bought 3 sets for that price)


----------



## smoochdaddy03 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have two sets of reynolds carbon mid v clinchers, road wheelset and 29er mtb set (28 hole dt 240 disc hubset). For the road wheelset, I have around 3,000 miles on these bad boys. Majority of the rides are in downtown Houston, which consist of railroad tracks, pot holes, curbs, ect. In addition, the wheelset has participated in many Roubaix style events and races. FYI, I am a big boy, 6'4" and 200lbs. So far so good, no problems at all. The 29er wheelset has seen many miles of Texas trail riding and downtown urban rides (2,000 miles). Once again, no problems at all. Yes, carbon is more expensive than aluminum rims, but the ride and quality of the product is superior. In my opinion, the cost is worth the benefit.

My 2 cents.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I tell ya what*

and this post is good to know (because I am 6'4" at 200 plus and wonder if a CF wheel out there will stand up). Anyhow Paris-Roubaix is on this weekend. keep an eye out for CF wheels.

that explains my position


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

Hincapie ( his aluminum steerer ironically was his big worry)and Disco used carbon wheels last year at Roubaix. I have carbon fibre wheels that I use for cross, but if you can build a non carbon wheel at the same weight I would probably go that way. I have had zero problems racing my carbon wheels for cross. I find them to be really tough actually, however carbon does not dent or flat spot like alum...they crack. So, though I find them to be extremely durable, if you were to flat and then drill them extremely hard it is not a flat spot, but a $300 cracked rim. Roubaix is far rougher than the vast majority of cross courses. ATP, I do think a carbon wheel would stand up underneath you so I don't think that is the issue. Your points about the cost and the simplicity of non carbon wheels is a very valid point. 3 sets of wheels for the price of one carbon wheels allows for 3 different tubular wheel options, that makes a ton of sense.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well our courses in SoCal are quite abusive*

powdered sand on baby heads. do a search of my blown Mavic Classic SCC, didn't just bend the rim tore through in 2 places here found some pix. yes these are photos of one of our cx courses. I've finished 2nd on this course after flatting on the final lap and riding 3/4 of a lap with a blown front. I don't think I've ever finished out of the top 15 here in my class

yeah I'd love a set of Zipp Clydes but I'd never use them for cx


----------



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

I know we've wrestled with this question time and again on this forum. I've got to tell you, carbon rims on a 'cross course are the cat's pajamas to ride on. They just cut through stuff like you can't believe, they are criminally light weight, they are really fun to ride, and they look really cool to boot. I've ridden carbon tubulars for the last two seasons and loved them - until I cracked a rim during a race. 

If you have a solid contingency plan together (i.e. - you've got a pit bike available or an extra set or two of wheels to use for two-four weeks while you're getting the carbons replaced, and you've got the extra $280-900 available annually to spare on replacements and re-builds), by all means, use them. 

I'm selling my wheels and going with well-built Reflexes and Pro-Elites (AKA "boat anchors") this year. After that break, I wound up spending more time scouting courses for "carbon rim-safe" lines and riding tentatively than I did actually racing and having fun. With the Pro-Elite/Boat Anchors, I've actually joked with the Velocity folks about "trying" to break them during a race. It's just not very likely to happen. And, if it does, they've got a great warranty and I'm out somewhere in the neighborhood of $50. 

Again, if you can afford to buy and maintain them, plus be able to race comfortably during periods when they are being repaired, I think it sounds like a great idea. If you're on the fence about spending more money on them if they crack, check with Reynolds about their crash-replacement policy for using these particular rims for cyclo-cross racing. They seem like they are amazing wheels and $1100 - 1200 seems like a reasonable deal.


----------

